# Access to FreeBSD mirrors



## Grzegorz Wiktorowski (Dec 27, 2018)

My locale is Warsaw, Poland, Europe. Packages update used to connect to the closest *pkg0.bme.freebsd.org* [213.138.116.73] mirror. Now it seems *pkg0.bme.freebsd.org* has been taken out of service. Is it temporary issue?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2018)

Use pkg.freebsd.org. It's already automatically switched to a "local" mirror based on your GeoIP.


```
We use MaxMind GeoLite based geo-dns to choose a close mirror for you.

IMPORTANT: We do NOT guarantee uptime of any particular mirror. We provide SRV fallbacks for redundancy.
```


----------



## Grzegorz Wiktorowski (Dec 28, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Use pkg.freebsd.org. It's already automatically switched to a "local" mirror based on your GeoIP.



I do. In the past *pkg.freebsd.org *was resolved to *pkg0.bme.freebsd.org* [213.138.116.73] (UK). Nowadays it's resolved to *pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org* [96.47.72.71] (New York). I have very restricted network rules and no access to the whole pool of internet addresses but to the specific point. The question was: is temporary issue or permanent that force my network staff to reconfigure rules.

Thanks for moving the thread to the proper place.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2018)

Grzegorz Wiktorowski said:


> I have very restricted network rules and no access to the whole pool of internet addresses but to the specific point.


There aren't that many mirrors, not for the package repositories at least. We do have a lot of mirrors hosting the various installers and their images.


```
pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org
    pkg0.bme.freebsd.org
    pkg0.isc.freebsd.org
    pkg0.kwc.freebsd.org
    pkg0.twn.freebsd.org
```



Grzegorz Wiktorowski said:


> The question was: is temporary issue or permanent that force my network staff to reconfigure rules.


Probably temporary but note the message:

```
IMPORTANT: We do NOT guarantee uptime of any particular mirror.
```

Information was copied from: http://pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org/


----------



## shkhln (Jan 3, 2019)

Looks like _pkg0.bme.freebsd.org_ is dead. I'm also curious what happened to _pkg0.ydx.freebsd.org_. Did it vanish without a trace? More to the point, I can't imagine Yandex being unhappy about traffic or having hardware issues.


----------

